

WHO and the pandemic flu "conspiracies" - zyfo
http://www.bmj.com/cgi/content/full/340/jun03_4/c2912
More digestible format: http://english.aljazeera.net/news/americas/2010/06/20106485035915742.html
======
zyfo
More digestible format:
[http://english.aljazeera.net/news/americas/2010/06/201064850...](http://english.aljazeera.net/news/americas/2010/06/20106485035915742.html)

